

Git is the next Unix (2008) - icebraining
http://www.advogato.org/person/apenwarr/diary/371.html

======
rational_indian
I am still waiting for someone to come up with a CAS
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content-addressable_storage>) file system like
git.

~~~
chubot
There are some projects in this area, like:

<http://git-annex.branchable.com/>

<http://camlistore.org/>

What exactly did you want out of a CAS file system?

~~~
rational_indian
Space savings at the moment. I tend to accumulate a lot of files which do not
change over time (ebooks, other documents etc) and sometimes I have multiple
redundant copies (often with different names). A CAS file system could replace
any duplicates added to the file system with a hard link to a preexisting copy
and help me save space.

------
zalew
yes, we remember the year 2008, here's the thread
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=108172> and another one from 2011
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2320846>

are we running in circles?

~~~
h2s
<http://i.imgur.com/X9Cvh.png>

~~~
sneak
I suggest that we as a community (in unison) immediately and consistently
begin downmodding this sort of negative and unproductive metadiscussion on HN
whenever it appears.

Atwood (I believe it was, or maybe Spolsky) has already written about what a
cancer community metadiscussion can be. It would be a valuable addition to our
unwritten community standards to actively discourage it on HN.

This isn't fucking Reddit. I haven't seen this before. If you personally have,
move on to the next link and stop ruining the SNR for other users of this
site. If it was relevant to HN then, it may well be relevant to HN now.

~~~
zalew
and the longest meta comment here is yours.

cancer? really, no need to get so butthurt.

